# Is there a trick to cleaning a regular meat thermometer?



## simondsjt (Feb 11, 2008)

I did a smoke yesterday using regular meat thermometers and by then end of the smoke, the thermometers were very hard to read.  My wife thinks I may have ruined them.  Is there a trick to cleaning them?


----------



## packplantpath (Feb 11, 2008)

Is this the ones with clear glass over a dial and the glass gets kinda dark?


----------



## cman95 (Feb 11, 2008)

Elbow grease and Dawn dish washing liquid.


----------



## simondsjt (Feb 11, 2008)

Sweet.  Thanks.  I thought I ruined them.


----------



## fred420 (Feb 11, 2008)

a friend put one in the dishwasher--it survived but had moisture inside until dried in oven for a while...


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 11, 2008)

Spray some Pam on them and they should wipe right off.


----------



## kookie (Feb 12, 2008)

I like the pam idea never thought of that one........


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 12, 2008)

Works for me  ...


----------



## packplantpath (Feb 12, 2008)

Using a bar of soap and rubbing it on the dial before the smoke makes it come right off too.  Though it works better on pans you don't want to get ashy, because you don't want to look through them.


----------



## white cloud (Feb 12, 2008)

Food grade silicon spray. Gordons carries it.


----------

